# [Regular Season Game 44] Houston Rockets vs. Atlanta Hawks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(24-19)/(28-14)*


When/Where:
*Monday, January 25, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Bibby / Johnson / Williams / Smith / Horford*


_*Preview*_


> Suddenly stumbling at home, the Houston Rockets in the past would have found an elixir in the Atlanta Hawks.
> 
> These are not the Hawks of the past.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah, this is going to be a hard game...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

DEFEND HOME COURT!!! and play some defense PLEASE


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We need a strong defensive 1st qtr to set the tone, which it seems we haven't had since T-Mac and Yao were both healthy


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hawks have an amazing backcourt. 

Johnson Bibby Crawford. Hopefully Battier Ariza Brooks Lowry are ready to play some real defence.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

im disappointed to say this could be the start of a difficult losing streak i just cant see the rockets beating any of the next 3 based on current form


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Atlanta 102, Houston 95*
> 
> The Hawks are a great offensive team, one of the better ones we have in this league, and they more or less played to their per-possession averages on Monday night. But Houston should be better than this, defensively. I know that the Rockets aren't going to shut teams down (especially a banging team like the Hawks) with that small an interior, but Houston has to be better than this if it wants to stay in the playoff picture.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Not giving ourselves a chance to win defensively. Holes we dig are too big for us to overcome against a good team-we cannot get enough stops





> Three of our five worst defensive performances of the year have come in the past few games (@CHA,CHI,MIA).


http://twitter.com/dmorey


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This team is lost defensively.


----------

